# How to understand my labs?



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

THS 3.05 (Lab norm 3.5 to 5)
Free T4 .86

The results are very confusing to me. It looks like I am slightly low? But I thought low was good????

Thanks


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Do you have a range for the Free T4? Did you have a Free T3 run?

I've never seen a TSH with that range before. ??? The AACE recommends a level between 0.3 to 3.0, but even that 3.0 would be too high for some.


----------



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

Then it is a mistake. I got it on the phone. I probably wrote it down wrong. I thought she said 3.5 maybe she said .35?

That makes sense. Thanks.


----------

